

Teaching FP to freshmen (instead of Object-oriented programming) - igorgue
http://existentialtype.wordpress.com/2011/03/15/teaching-fp-to-freshmen/

======
igorgue
At the end of the article:

 _Object-oriented programming is eliminated entirely from the introductory
curriculum, because it is both anti-modular and anti-parallel by its very
nature, and hence unsuitable for a modern CS curriculum. A proposed new course
on object-oriented design methodology will be offered at the sophomore level
for those students who wish to study this topic._

~~~
jerf
Anti-parallel I think I get (not saying I 100% agree, but I think I know what
they are getting at), but what do they mean by "anti-modular"?

